# PCA Book of Church Order



## Scott Bushey (Dec 6, 2006)

> *The Public Reading of the Holy Scriptures*
> 
> 50-2. The reading of the Holy Scriptures in the congregation is a part of the public worship of God and should be done by the minister or some other person.



Some other person?


----------

